# "Stop Crying"



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

I am constantly hearing parents tell their toddlers to stop crying. I don't really get it? I mean, if I was really upset about something, someone telling me to "stop crying" is not really going to help, yk? Are they afraid that they are disturbing other people? Weird.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Its an instant reaction to not want to hear complaining from their kids. What gets me are ppl who spank for crying.








:


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I'll admit to having said that









It's more a reaction of frustration due to a tantrum than really expecting him to stop, though


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

I've heard folks saying, "Stop crying or I'll hit you!"







:


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Yeah, I don't mean saying "oh please stop crying" in frusteration, but I hear people say "If you don't stop crying, you won't get ____" Of course this makes the kid cry even more. I just don't get how you can just stop crying because someone tells you do.







:


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

My mom used to ask us not to cry, I know she was doing it because she didn't want us to suffer. Well, we still suffered (like, when we fell down and hurt ourselves or when I broke up with my boyfriend), but we had to put on a brave face for mom. It was more painful than if I had been allowed to cry. Even now when I speak with my mom on the phone or on line and ds has a tantrum she wants him to stop crying. My dad tells him: "You're ugly when you cry".
I don't blame them though, their intentions are good.


----------



## hippymomma69 (Feb 28, 2007)

I think it's because there is a perception by others that if your child is "making a scene" you are not "controlling your child". I've heard those exact words from people and I've talked with other moms who are acutely embarrassed by their child crying. I think it's just socially unacceptable to cry in public and therefore some parents get sucked into trying to "correct" that behavior.

Of course it's not right...but I do think that is what is behind the motivation to say "stop crying".

JMO
peace,
robyn


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

I remember my mom saying "Stop your crying or I'll give you something to cry about." Really helpful.


----------



## richella (Nov 30, 2004)

My mom used to tell me to stop crying, and she would slap me and tell me I was selfish. It didn't matter if anyone else was there or not. Actually, she never spanked in public. That would have been the most humiliating thing for her. Anyway, I don't understand it, but must confess I have caught myself telling dd to stop crying when I am already trying to help her or give her what she wants, but it just takes some time or cooperation or whatever. Though I am very different from my mom in that generally I encourage her to name and express her feelings. What I am working on these days is to encourage her to tell me what she is crying about so we can work together to solve the problem. I hope I never say "Stop crying!" again.

I feel pretty damaged in this area, and it's been a long haul reclaiming my feelings and learning to express them honestly. As you can see, I'm still working on it.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

What gets me is when people bribe their child to stop crying. I do think that when I have tried to get my daughter to calm down it is usually because I am trying to get her to listen to what I have to say that could make her feel better. Don't judge everyone, you don't know what their motive is.


----------



## damyen's mommy (May 5, 2005)

Quote:

Stop your crying or I'll give you something to cry about.
huh I thought I was the only one







I heard this too. I know it was out of frustration. But boy did that not help. I would usualy cry worse from fear. She is trying with my babes to not do that sort of thing


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

richella







:


----------



## ani'smommy (Nov 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marcimama* 
What gets me is when people bribe their child to stop crying. I do think that when I have tried to get my daughter to calm down it is usually because I am trying to get her to listen to what I have to say that could make her feel better. Don't judge everyone, you don't know what their motive is.









Yeah, it's either bribing or threatening. I can understand not wanting your kid to feel sad anymore, but what the heck does telling them not to cry do? Have you ever actually seen a kid stop crying because someone told them to?

I suppose I've asked DD to calm down so that she can hear what I'm telling her, but not to stop crying. . . And I knew I was going to get told not to judge!







And yeah, I'm sure I've said it myself without realizing it, but I'm sure I haven't bribed her or threatened her!


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
I'll admit to having said that









It's more a reaction of frustration due to a tantrum than really expecting him to stop, though









Yep - I've said it too. Sometimes I get so frustrated with the crying. I know it isn't going to make them stop crying so it is said in pure frustration.

But (after reading all the replies) I have never threatened anything.


----------



## Brojakee (Jul 14, 2006)

I know i have said that, and i know i have bribed.







: But it has a whole lot to do with i ahve 3 kids under 3 and my youngest is ill and extremely high needs so i figure a hershey's kiss is a small price to pay to be able to finish grocery shopping/errands. ALso my kids do instantly calm down once i mention chocolate since they get it maybe once a month.


----------



## aywilkes (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ani'smommy* 
Have you ever actually seen a kid stop crying because someone told them to?

Sure have...my son learned at a very young age (4 or 5) that he couldn't cry around his dad and wouldn't do it. So when he would come back to me, he'd just let it out. I was amazed.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aywilkes* 
Sure have...my son learned at a very young age (4 or 5) that he couldn't cry around his dad and wouldn't do it. So when he would come back to me, he'd just let it out. I was amazed.

Poor little guy! At least he had you around when he needed to vent out those emotions.

I don't understand "stop crying" or "I'll give you something to cry about." I do admit to saying the first one (not the second!!!







) but then I stop and think, "wait, that's dumb...why should she stop crying when she's upset?"

My 3yo DD is SUPER sensitive and will cry over any little thing; I never know what will set her off. When she's truly upset I sometimes say, "It's alright to cry; just let it out, and whenever you're calm enough, we'll talk." Sometimes just hearing that calms her down right away. Other times she really does need several minutes to "cry it out" on my shoulder.


----------



## thebee321 (Dec 13, 2003)

Am I the only one who has told my kid to stop crying because it is obvious (to me anyway, being familiar with his real cry) that he is drawing out the crying and kind of faking it? People may have heard me telling my son to stop crying in that situation. I find it irritating when he's faking the cry and I just have no patience for it.







:


----------



## colobus237 (Feb 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebee321* 
Am I the only one who has told my kid to stop crying because it is obvious (to me anyway, being familiar with his real cry) that he is drawing out the crying and kind of faking it? People may have heard me telling my son to stop crying in that situation. I find it irritating when he's faking the cry and I just have no patience for it.







:

No, I've done that too.
I don't know, I go back and forth on this. Yes, it's good to feel your feelings and feel safe to express them. On the other hand, at some point it seems to me that one needs to absorb the cultural expectation that in most situations it isn't appropriate to express our feelings by screaming and loud crying. "That's enough now, time to calm down" (not 'quit it or I'll hit you,' certainly) seems like a fairly gentle way to impart this expectation.


----------



## Lisa85 (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebee321* 
Am I the only one who has told my kid to stop crying because it is obvious (to me anyway, being familiar with his real cry) that he is drawing out the crying and kind of faking it? People may have heard me telling my son to stop crying in that situation. I find it irritating when he's faking the cry and I just have no patience for it.







:

Yeah that. I should clarify that she rarely fake cries, but whines a lot in hopes of getting what she wants. It's said out of frustration when I've repeatedly told her to use her words (and obviously I only say that when I know she's capable of communicating to me what she wants). She knows now that she will not get a snack if she just comes right up yanking on pant leg and yelling or whining at me. But if she comes up and signs or says eat or some other thing in relation to food, she'll get it right away.


----------



## thebee321 (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ccohenou* 
No, I've done that too.
I don't know, I go back and forth on this. Yes, it's good to feel your feelings and feel safe to express them. On the other hand, at some point it seems to me that one needs to absorb the cultural expectation that in most situations it isn't appropriate to express our feelings by screaming and loud crying. "That's enough now, time to calm down" (not 'quit it or I'll hit you,' certainly) seems like a fairly gentle way to impart this expectation.

I agree with all that you just said. I haven't said (and would be horrified to hear) "stop crying or I'll hit you/give you something to cry about/etc". But yeah, I do try to calm the boy down, especially if I think there is something I can say (if he would just listen!!!) that might settle him. So I might say "please stop cryikng, so I can talk to you."

My point in jumping in here was just that maybe some of the parents we hear saying "stop crying" know their child enough to know it isn't the real deal, and therefore they don't feel they will scar the child by requesting that they calm down a bit.

Of course, you can sometimes tell by tone of the parents and sheer volume and force of the child's cry that this is not the case, in which case I agree witht he OP, how can the parent expect them to just stop crying when they are so upset?


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebee321* 
Am I the only one who has told my kid to stop crying because it is obvious (to me anyway, being familiar with his real cry) that he is drawing out the crying and kind of faking it? People may have heard me telling my son to stop crying in that situation. I find it irritating when he's faking the cry and I just have no patience for it.







:

Hahaha--I remember my mom totally called me on that! I'd get "knock it off" a lot (but she was truly nurturing if I was geniunely crying).









I think my husband will have better ears than I will when we have a kid, though. We were at a store and a child was bawling in front of his dad. I felt bad for the kid until my husband started chuckling and pointed out, "Ooooh, that's soooo forced. He's totally playing his father."

Sure enough the dad bought the kid an ice cream to quiet the child and the tike instantly (eerily) became happy. Then they walked by a kiddie ride (the kind that requires quarters) and the kid started another convincing cry. The father bought him 3 rides until getting annoyed and walking away (screaming child in arms).


----------



## Nimbus (Feb 26, 2007)

I have told ds it's time to stop crying. When he's particularly whiny or doing the fake, drawn-out crying, I'll let him know it's time to stop. I do say that, he can continue whining or crying in his room if he'd like, but that my ears don't like the sound he's making.

When he's crying a real cry, I usually comfort him for a bit and then encourage him to tell me how he's feeling so we can talk about it. This includes if he is upset with me or if I've hurt his feelings.

I hope not to tell him what's worth crying about and what's not -- that's something that's based on his emotions and experiences. However, as thebee321 wrote, I've learned to read his cry as being genuine or manufactured. Sometimes the manufactured cry is a cue to me that he needs a bit more attention. However, I'm trying to teach him other ways of getting my attention that are more successful! I feel like this is very similar to reading an infant's cry and responding to each different cry accordingly.


----------



## moonfirefaery (Jul 21, 2006)

Sometimes my son exaggerates. He will keep going on about something long after it has been resolved. I don't know why he does it, but I know when he's doing it. I'll just be like "Corbin! That's enough," Or "Okay, knock it off!" I'll just tell him he's made his point. And he stops. *shrugs* Just like that.


----------



## graye_pearl (Oct 14, 2006)

This is a really interesting topic.

I think the only times I've asked ds to "stop crying" is when I have an immediate reason of why he should stop. For example : if he really wants to open up the straw and insert it into the juice box, but I did not realize it and proceed to open his straw for him, he will sometimes immediately cry and in a very upset manner say "I wanted to open....!!! I would then react "I'm sorry ds, I didn't realize you wanted to open your straw. I was only trying to help. Please stop crying so we can talk about it." Then after he was calm and happy drinking his juice, we'll briefly discuss a better way he could have handled that situation - ie. the crying wasn't necessarily the best way he could have gotten me to stop opening his straw.

Otherwise, I tell ds that it's okay to cry. In fact, if he's got hurt feelings, got an injury, or just plain upset and crying I'll ask, "are you done crying now or do you need to cry for a few more minutes?" He usually chooses to cry for a few more minutes, which I'm fine with. I'm a big crier myself!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovemyfamily6* 
I remember my mom saying "Stop your crying or I'll give you something to cry about." Really helpful.

My dad would say this. He also threatened us not to get car sick. He said it was "all in our heads."







:

He's changed a lot since then. What a jerky thing to do!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *graye_pearl* 
This is a really interesting topic.

I think the only times I've asked ds to "stop crying" is when I have an immediate reason of why he should stop. For example : if he really wants to open up the straw and insert it into the juice box, but I did not realize it and proceed to open his straw for him, he will sometimes immediately cry and in a very upset manner say "I wanted to open....!!! I would then react "I'm sorry ds, I didn't realize you wanted to open your straw. I was only trying to help. Please stop crying so we can talk about it." Then after he was calm and happy drinking his juice, we'll briefly discuss a better way he could have handled that situation - ie. the crying wasn't necessarily the best way he could have gotten me to stop opening his straw.

Otherwise, I tell ds that it's okay to cry. In fact, if he's got hurt feelings, got an injury, or just plain upset and crying I'll ask, "are you done crying now or do you need to cry for a few more minutes?" He usually chooses to cry for a few more minutes, which I'm fine with. I'm a big crier myself!









I generally tell my kids that it's OK to cry and get their feelings out. However, there ARE times when they're having tantrums, the crying is disruptive, and I need them to either leave the room or stop crying. This didn't happen so often when they were toddlers, if it ever happened at all when they were that little. This is a "big kid" phenomenon. I guess this concept was better explained above as "fake crying".

The only place I've ever told a toddler "don't cry" was in the car when I needed to drive somewhere.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

I can't imagine telling a child who is hurt not to cry, or even a child who is majorly disappointed. I've never told my kids not to cry. They have a right to cry. I also have a right, at times, not to have them shriek in my ears, but that's usually a tantrum.

Well, I will confess to telling dd last weekend "if you need to keep crying, please go upstairs" - but we were all under stress, I NEEDED to get some things done around the house, and she was whining/crying because she had used up her TV time, not really crying.

Interestingly, when my kids are only mildly hurt, they don't usually cry. I don't know if it's just their personalities or that we've always taken their crying seriously and so they know they can if they need to, or because it's not needed to get attention (we always ask if they're OK).


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

I logged on to the post because I'm always admonishing DH about saying "stop crying" I always say, "oh yeah, that's going to make it all better" to him (because it inevitably makes it worse).

When it's whiney crying (or dramatic) I'll say, "I can't listen to you cry, can you take that to your room, and come back when you're calmer or you need a hug?"

We've had some shreiking lately - dd2 is at that 3yo tantrum stage, and if she's in the middle of it (and doesn't want any part of me) I'll usually leave and go somewhere, because it really hurts my ears!!!!!

I think what's hard for dh to understand with the crying is that children don't have the resources to express their feelings any other way. I, of course, work on working them through anger, frustration, disappointment and being overwhelmed, but of course I expect that if the logic fails, and the words haven't become second nature (or are not helping them) they will resort to crying. We all do! (except for dh...so that's why he doesn't understand!).


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebee321* 
Am I the only one who has told my kid to stop crying because it is obvious (to me anyway, being familiar with his real cry) that he is drawing out the crying and kind of faking it? People may have heard me telling my son to stop crying in that situation. I find it irritating when he's faking the cry and I just have no patience for it.







:

BTDT. My son is just starting to master the crocodile tears


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

Oh, and I have NEVER threatened.







:


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I don't say stop crying but it the screaming cry...where I say something like "crying is fine, I know your upset, disapointed, etc. yelling is loud. I can talk to you about it when your voice is like mine." It wasn't my first choice but it seems to work with my ds.


----------



## cutekid (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I was a child who was given something to cry about. My mom hated it, and I can still remember being my sons age getting spankings for crying.

With my DS, if he going on and on and whining (which I have NO PATIENTS for) I have started leaving the room. My DF is a little more forward, with telling him to stop the crying and whining. DS will just go on for what seems like forever complaining the only way he knows how even though we have resolved the issue.


----------



## dubfam (Nov 4, 2005)

My 4yo and I got stuck in a 3 hour traffic jam on a Greyhound bus. We were 20 minutes from Portland (the final destination) when we got stuck in traffic.

At one point, Owen started crying and screaming at the top of his lungs.

I seriously panicked...I begged him to stop. Then he just screamed louder. I ended up putting my hand over his mouth







:
I know...the worst thing. It did get him to stop, and I think it was because I have never done anything like that to him before. Everyone on that bus was already really irritated and stressed out, and I was really afraid that my SCREAMING preschooler would push someone over the edge...He is VERY loud. (just like his mama!) and there was no way to get off the bus or anything.

Normally, however, I wouldn't ask him to stop crying (unless it is the fake crying that pp's have talked about)

When he is crying really loud, like screaming and crying, I will tell him that it is okay to cry but please stop the screaming because it really hurts my ears. I also try to give him the choice of going into a personal space if he needs to use a voice that hurts my ears.

I am sure I have said stop crying before, though. I was one of those kids who was raised being told things like "Stop crying or I'll give you a reason to cry"

Interesting thread!


----------



## LittleE'sMom (Oct 24, 2006)

I hate that!! I once heard a mom at a crossing walk tell her toddler that if he didn't stop crying that she was going to leave him there. Um...yeah. That'll stop the tears, surely. Threaten to abandon your child on the side of the road.


----------



## Mom2lilpeeps (Aug 19, 2006)

My three year old has great big emotions which I encourage her to express, however, she is getting into this horrible thing of crying and screaming at the top of her lungs for minor things. (ie her brother takes a toy, she is told 'no' she can't have something or something along those lines). When she goes into one of those episode which lately is several times a day, I say "enough!" and if she can't get herself under control either I will exit the area because it drives me insane!!! or she goes to her room. After a few minutes I ask her if she's finished and usually she is but if the answer is "no" I let her at it until she gets it out. If she is hurt or tired I do hold her and comfort her. When in public, I just grit my teeth and move along until I find a quiet place where we can talk, cuddle and she can just get it out.

By the way, I am wondering what happened to my easy going sweet little girl. What is with this screaming meemie behaviour? Is it being 3? People look at me and have told me I need to get her under control. I have even been advised to spank!! Some days I feel like a complete failure some days are great. I just don't want her to be like the "blueberry girl" on Willie Wonka. You know, crying because she doesn't get her way. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading.

Peace


----------



## mom22girls (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom4emnxani* 
By the way, I am wondering what happened to my easy going sweet little girl. What is with this screaming meemie behaviour? Is it being 3? People look at me and have told me I need to get her under control. I have even been advised to spank!! Some days I feel like a complete failure some days are great. I just don't want her to be like the "blueberry girl" on Willie Wonka. You know, crying because she doesn't get her way. Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks for reading.

Peace

I think 3 is a really tough age. Even my angel child got weird at three - I try and think of it as the toddler version of being a teenager, kwim? THEY don't even know what has taken hold of them! I would begin to become deaf to the crying/doesn't get way thing. My older dd (5) uses that - I've even seen her use it with her sister (3) successfully!!!! A+ for figuring out what works. I have developed a deaf ear/acknowledgement "I know..I know" for requests that are impossible to fulfill. Yet I think my deaf ear is going to be for real with my 3yo - see my screaming post...


----------



## blazer (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thebee321* 
Am I the only one who has told my kid to stop crying because it is obvious (to me anyway, being familiar with his real cry) that he is drawing out the crying and kind of faking it? People may have heard me telling my son to stop crying in that situation. I find it irritating when he's faking the cry and I just have no patience for it.







:

I am with you. I always respond to her real cries in a very appropriate manner, however when it comes to the point where she gone to the other side i have said stop crying or that is enough. I don't expect anyone else who might be observing us to "know" the difference, but then again I also do not make my parenting choices based on others opinions.

I have heard the "angry" stop crying threats and some have made me cringe.


----------



## o-mama (May 27, 2007)

Gordon Neufeld made a comment about encouraging children to let go of their tears of frustration as the physiological process helps them to emotionally mature and to find solutions. My life is in mayhem so I'm not sure where I put that scrap of paper...had something to do with seven rules/steps of natural discipline.

I *TOTALLY* understand the aggrevation of showboating though. Don't have any helpful suggestions for that. I find bits like, "there's no need to showboat," or "I can't help until I know what happened and I can't understand you when you're whining and having a fit" coming out of my mouth. Have to admit to exclamations of 'stop that right now!' Not the most encouraging statments...*sigh*


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Feb 29, 2004)

It's refreshing to hear that I'm not the only mama out there that gets frustrated over the fake crying.







I am most gentle and loving and always comfort my kids when they are upset, disappointed, hurt etc...but I have been known to say firmly, "that's enough now", when ds, almost 4, is making himself cry as forced and loud as he can. I will tolerate it for a bit, but when nothing helps and it has gone on and on I will say, "I know you are upset, but that is really hurting my ears and head and I need to go have some quiet space for a few minutes if you won't stop." I am prone to migraines and also have PTSD, so loud and sudden forced screaming really makes me







:







:
ETA...my dad was a big lover of "stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about", although he never did, it still rings yucky in my brain and I can hear him clearly if I think about it.
People who spank their kids for crying flat out make me sick.


----------



## The4OfUs (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom4emnxani* 
By the way, I am wondering what happened to my easy going sweet little girl. What is with this screaming meemie behaviour? Is it being 3?

Yes. Yes, it is.







:









Seriously though. I also have no problem with my kids expressing their protest or dissatisfaction in situations. I DO have a problem with them holding the people around them "captive" to an overly explosive outburst. Soooo, I model and teach perspective to them. Not in an "oh, just get over it kid, life's not fair" kind of way, but in a "I understand you're disappointed. That's OK. You've got the resources to get over it move forward, let me help you" kind of way, to process the whole thing instead of being held hostage by the big emotions - I imagine big emotions like that can be scary. Soo, while I don't tell my DS to stop crying, I will point out situations where he can get over dissapointments and figure out other solutions and help him with that (which sometiems involves "I can't help you until you calm down a little and we can figure this out"), or that if he needs to just really let it all hang out he can go into another room until he has it all out and come back when he feels better. I don't think there's anything wrong with that. He's free to feel and express himself, but he's not free to damage other people's hearing in the process.







Thus far it seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## 3lilmonsters (Feb 24, 2007)

The other day my 2.5yo was crying over EVERY. LITTLE. THING.

That person looked at me!
I dropped my rock!
I wanted the peanut butter on the top and the jelly on the bottom!

So finally I said to him "baby, I need you to stop crying because it's driving me crazy!"







: I know it wasn't the greatest thing to say, but I was seriously starting to dream about having another, just because it seems that the hospital stay with him was the last time I expirienced peace







Guess what he said...

"Well I need to cry, because I'm upset!"


----------



## mcng (Oct 17, 2006)

This reminds me of something funny (well now anyways) we lived near a funeral home, and my mom always said that there is where people go to cry so if I was crying she would leave me there so I can cry all I want, everytime we passed that place I just started to cry but tried so hard not to, anyways Im glad I can laugh about it now especially when I pass by that place, and yeah i have asked my kids to stop crying plenty of times but not when they are hurt or whatever but when the crying has going on for long enough past the stage where I can offer comfort they usually stop tho and I dont threat or reward I do redirect many of times like lets go take a walk or whatever, but yeah sometimes they dont even realize how long they have been crying they jsut keep going and going .


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Interesting thread!

When I first started reading I thought I'd never asked my son not to cry, but then I realized that wasn't true. Sometimes when my son wants to nurse he does a whining/crying combo. I think he just knows that is a way he will get to nurse, and I've said, "You don't have to cry, you can just say, 'I want some mama milk.'" I've just said it once and left it at that. Sometimes it helps, sometimes not, but maybe it will sink in.

Usually if he's crying and I nurse him he feels better, but there are occasions when I don't want to nurse him (like when I'm super hungry and making myself some food). Sometimes I'll tell him other ways he could calm himself. It rarely works, but I hope on some level he's starting to learn a catalog of ways to calm himself.

I haven't faced the fake crying yet.

Once I heard someone say to her 3 y.o. daughter, "It's okay to cry, but no one wants to hear it." That seemed like a confusing message. I can see the idea that crying is something for private (which I don't agree with), but it wasn't delivered lovingly. It would have been pretty confrontational, but when I think of this story I fantasize saying, "I don't mind hearing it."


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh, I've said "quit crying" to DS at 4 AM two weeks postpartum. It was totally out of exhaustion and I just couldn't take it anymore. With that said, it's not in my normal box of parenting 'tools.'

Although, I will say, "I cannot understand you if you're whining/crying. I really want to help you get what you want, so when you're finished, please let me know and we can work together to find what it is you need (or something along those lines)." That's for when he's whiny and I absolutely cannnot understand what he's asking for through all the whine...

But yeah, I also heard, Stop crying or I'll give you something to cry about during my childhood too.

I know better and I try, try, try my hardest to do better.


----------

